# Sticky  This is a how to site, not a why I hate this product site



## the roofing god

Doesn`t take a psychic to guess which topic you`re referring to,I was thinking the same thing


----------



## DangerMouse

konecto flooring? behr paints? the good, the bad and the just plain don't buy it!?? 
i see your point Nathan, however, it seems some of those threads have the highest numbers of readers and also draw in new members....
oh wait, that's how you guys got stuck with me....
perhaps another new section on 'product awareness' or something would be better than banning the negatives?

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Isn't that part of a DIY site?
"I used this product & had this problem"
Now maybe its because the DIY didn't do a proper install
But when I go to a car site I want to know what cars have problems

I guess it's different if you have people coming on to try to sell something or bash the competitor

I know when I'm looking for something I read up on what other people did. I might have Toto toilets if I found this site a few years ago


----------



## Nathan

OK, I wrote this late last night and I think I need to clarify what I'm talking about here. Sorry if I wasn't clear. 



Scuba_Dave said:


> Isn't that part of a DIY site?
> "I used this product & had this problem"


Yes, and I have no problem with a member of this site telling us what he thinks about a product both Good and Bad. In fact, on some of our sites (like www.WoodworkingTalk.com) we even have a special forum for product reviews. The problem is not established members who tell us what they think about a product, it's a few people who have joined this site and seem to want to do nothing but bash a product or company.



Scuba_Dave said:


> I guess it's different if you have people coming on to try to sell something or bash the competitor


Yup, this is what I'm talking about. For example, I can look at one thread (and there are a few like this) and see someone with over 40 posts. When I look at their posting history every single post they have made has been a negative comment about one particular product. Do we even know if they own the product or installed it right? It's hard to tell and I'm not sure it's fair to the company to allow this to take place. 

This is kind of a gray area I know but this is my thinking. Let me know if this doesn't make sense because I'm thinking it through as I type.


If you're a new member and join the site to do nothing but bash a company or product you have no place here.
If you're a new member and come here because your having problems with a product and need help fixing it post about it and let's see if we can help.
If your an established member (with some posting history) and you want to give a product review then by all means do so. But give your review and comments about the product and move on. Don't make this site your personal soap box.
People get pissed when they feel they have been wronged and sometimes they go to far. If you need help fixing a problem that's really what this site is about. Your sole purpose for joining this site should not be to tell everyone why you hate a product. 

Thoughts?


----------



## DangerMouse

Nathan said:


> it's a few people who have joined this site and seem to want to do nothing but bash a product or company.


not to mention the users who join only to DEFEND their products, good OR bad. however, some of the reps have been truly courteous and helpful to your readers, though some have been real ****....well, you know....

to me, this site is almost like a school, and i'm truly grateful to you, Nathan, for not charging tuition! Po)
i'm here almost daily, reading past posts and learning what i need to finish this home, and asking when i get stuck. 
but if you start handing out detentions, i'm outta here!
-=chuckle=-

DM


----------



## Leah Frances

Nathan said:


> If you have a question about a product or need help with it please post about it... Thanks.


Thanks for the discretion, Nathan. :thumbup:


----------



## Nathan

DangerMouse said:


> not to mention the users who join only to DEFEND their products, good OR bad. however, some of the reps have been truly courteous and helpful to your readers, though some have been real ****....well, you know....


I don't allow companies to come on this site and self promote but I do believe that companies have the right to respond to claims about their products. I think it's only fair. The problem is when it turns into a never ending cycle. The pissed off customer posts, the company responds, the customer responds... and around we go. Somehow we need to let people make a comment, let a company respond and then either agree to disagree or let the company help fix the problem.


----------



## DangerMouse

:yes:


----------



## Scuba_Dave

That makes sense
I've seen similar on other sites where people sign up to promote products. Many of the sites do not allow it. And it does skew peoples perceptions if they see all these posts about how great or how bad something is
I have a problem with a product my 1st thought is did I install it correctly, so then I go read the directions :wink: :laughing:

I do see threads where it seems to go back & forth
Not really productive for anyone
Thanks for the clarification & modification :thumbsup:
or is that Adminification ?


----------



## the roofing god

Very well put,Nathan


----------



## silence xu

Administrator NATHAN, i'll always behind you. as an chinese stone supplier .


----------



## Michael Thomas

Negative comments are sometimes useful, for example I'm interested in why the poster of the thread (I assume) we are referencing has had such a different experience than my own with a similar product, and when I look at the pictures he has posted I think I know why, so his comments were useful to me.

How to draw the line? In the end IMO that's up to each site's administrator - its their sandbox.


----------



## PTP WX

Nathan said:


> The problem is when it turns into a never ending cycle. The pissed off customer posts, the company responds, the customer responds... and around we go.


If someone has nothing but posts about a certain product, good or bad, maybe you can change their username to XXXXXXXX hates Product Y or XXXXXXXX loves Product Y.

Maybe you can break off the fight to a little corner of the sandbox that turns up in searches but doesn't bog down the forum?

Maybe some of the company reps in here defending products are also learning areas where they can help make PRODUCT X better helping us all.

I think overly negative comments should be deleted when they come in bulk, I can think of a ton of garbage products I have had.... from paint brushes all the way up to cars, but dwelling on ONE product and constantly bashing ONE product would make me think the person is in competition and trying to smear said product.


----------



## bethmac1221

I know I'm a newbie but I just wanted to say thanks for even having this type of forum. It helps to find out information from professionals so I can have an educated conversation with my construction company. 

I love learning about the details of how to do things so I can either attempt the task myself or at least feel like I know what I am talking about and getting a quality job done.
Thanks


----------



## kimboy

They don't allow companies to come on this site and self promote but I do believe that companies have the right to respond to claims about their products. I think it's only fair. The problem is when it turns into a never ending cycle. The pissed off customer posts, the company responds, the customer responds... and around we go. Somehow we need to let people make a comment, let a company respond and then either agree to disagree or let the company help fix the problem.


----------



## Roofster

It can only be fair to let a company respond. Although sometimes its hard to judge if the complaint/response is genuine.


----------



## House Engineer

I enjoy the forum and always gain new knowledge and insights about topics that are new to me, and even to topics of which I am knowledgeable.

As a newbie, I am often surprised by critical or sarcastic comments in response to someone who has attempted to post a helpful answer to another poster's question.

So, not only should we not slam other products, perhaps we should not slam other well-intentioned forum members. Or will I have a different opinion about this after I have posted 2000 comments and have gained more insight about the forum


----------



## nearlycivil

Nice to come in late to a forum. Most of the issues have already been hashed.


----------



## tbeck3579

nearlycivil, is there a problem with resurrecting an old thread? Especially when you see several threads with the same topic when you are searching? Just asking, not trying to get fftopic: One of the major reading exercises here, for me anyway, is to glean information about specific products before I hand over my life savings.


----------



## hardtroofing

Yep thanks for having a site for the do it yourselfer


----------



## kbt

nearlycivil said:


> Nice to come in late to a forum. Most of the issues have already been hashed.


Agreed!


----------



## ExpertRoofing

Good comments and bad comments, i think still good because it gives members different ideas or perspectives in a certain topics and some can be a useful comments too to others regardless if it is a negative or positive comment. Just saying.. =)


----------



## anchor-roofing

nearlycivil said:


> Nice to come in late to a forum. Most of the issues have already been hashed.


Come on, everybody needs/wants some drama from time to time :wink2:

Victor


----------



## Old Thomas

I like to read the good, the bad and the ugly. It is up to the administrator, I am digging in his cat box.


----------



## puttster

A year late but this is still a how to site, not a "Call a professional site." There are professionals here whose stock response to a DIYer is, "Call a professional." Of course this person wants people to believe his life's work is superior to anything a DIYer can imagine and so fills the internet relentlessly with his special, unobtainable, knowledge and criticism. He disparages not just the DIYer but anyone of his comrades who offer a practical, nonprofessional solution. 
Frankly these people, and there a lot of them here on this DIY site, need to shut up.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

puttster said:


> A year late but this is still a how to site, not a "Call a professional site." There are professionals here whose stock response to a DIYer is, "Call a professional." Of course this person wants people to believe his life's work is superior to anything a DIYer can imagine and so fills the internet relentlessly with his special, unobtainable, knowledge and criticism. He disparages not just the DIYer but anyone of his comrades who offer a practical, nonprofessional solution.
> *Frankly these people, and there a lot of them here on this DIY site, need to shut up.*


 PUTTSTER....Thank you for your puttering....

I think you are DEAD wrong......and others complaining should shut up..

Maybe someone should thank the pro's here that basically offer their expertise for nothing,,,,,I know they help me.


----------



## puttster

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> ,,,,,I know they help me.


Ok, I'll bite. How does the answer "Call a professional" help you?


----------



## chandler48

Sometimes you are out of your league with your knowledge base, and it ceases to be a DIY project. HVAC for instance is not a typical DIY project, requiring special KB and tools to do the job. I know it's a 12 year old thread.


----------



## de-nagorg

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> PUTTSTER....Thank you for your puttering....
> 
> I think you are DEAD wrong......and others complaining should shut up..
> 
> Maybe someone should thank the pro's here that basically offer their expertise for nothing,,,,,I know they help me.


 Sometimes oldsters are having a bad day, and need to vent, and pick an unrelated subject to vent with.

Sounds like this is one of those situations, I just let them rant, and don't react to their diatribe. 

ED


----------

